# Italia's got talent 2015 - Il ballerino Cisky - Video



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2015)

Alle audizioni del programma di Sky si è presentato un giovane di 21 anni, Cisky il nome d'arte, che dopo una presentazione non esaltante ha stupito pubblico e giuria tanto che è stato mandato direttamente alle semifinali.
Il video nel secondo post.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2015)

IL video


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2015)

Mio compagno di classe al liceo  
Sta diventando un fenomeno virale a quanto pare, mi fa piacere per lui.


----------



## Butcher (14 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mio compagno di classe al liceo
> Sta diventando un fenomeno virale a quanto pare, mi fa piacere per lui.



Ed è veramente così o finge?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ed è veramente così o finge?


È veramente così, te lo posso garantire. Aveva lo stesso atteggiamento coi professori.


----------



## Milo (14 Marzo 2015)

cavolo che carattere, direi unico.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2015)

Esibizione che ho visto e strarivisto su youtube, un grande, veramente.

P.S: Ma come diavolo parla Frank Matano? Madò, a malapena sa mettere insieme due parole, spero per lui che lo faccia apposta, mi domando che senso ha avuto metterlo lì in mezzo a giudicare. Lui...


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2015)

Esibizione che ho visto e strarivisto su youtube, un grande, veramente.

P.S: Ma come diavolo parla Frank Matano? Madò, a malapena sa mettere insieme due parole, spero per lui che lo faccia apposta, mi domando che senso ha avuto metterlo lì in mezzo a giudicare. Lui...

P.S: Scusate il doppione, eliminatelo, grazie.


----------



## Nicco (14 Marzo 2015)

Beh è un talento, tecnicamente è nel programma giusto.


----------



## DannySa (14 Marzo 2015)

Con "Non la chiamerei" era già da finale.


----------



## Butcher (14 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È veramente così, te lo posso garantire. Aveva lo stesso atteggiamento coi professori.



Il mio nuovo idolo


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2015)

Fin dal primo secondo Nina Zilli mi ha dato l'impressione di recitare in maniera finta e posticcia una parte già scritta. Mi è venuto da pensare a una scenetta già programmata. Comunque sia, lei è insopportabile e si è mostrata molto spocchiosa.

Lui invece è un eroe, le risposte finali sono immense


----------



## prebozzio (16 Marzo 2015)

Bravissimo, ho visto dei video di qualche anno fa e si vede che si è dedicato anima e corpo all'electro dance (o quello che è).


----------

